# ARISTOCRAFT.....IN BUSINESS?????????????



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

So, how many phone calls does it take to get Aristocraft's attention? I have been calling







their parts department leaving numerous messages, because god forbid a live







human should answer the phone, without a response. I was told, in an email from Navin, who must be affiliated with them in some way, to contact Aristocraft, and he gave me the address and phone number. 

So, what's with them? Are they still in business







A rhetorical question.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

I had to call about 7 times to finally get someone on the line.
They dont seem to be a customer freindly company.
When i did get them, the Gentleman i talk to was nice enough,
But they dont seem to stock much for parts for there products 


Fred


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I had the same issue, I need a replacement board for a Dash 9, the only way I could get anyone to answer me was via e-mail, I too was a victim of Navin, he told me to contact him in a few months to see if the parts I requested are available, I have searched and searched the web unable to find the board and replacement wheels for my engine, bummer!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

AC is notorious for not returning calls even tho they say they will return your calls. Don't look for any parts for the -9 untill they do another run probably next year. There are a couple of folks here that may have the part you need or there are some good electronic folks here that could help you restore the board. You will need to furnish picks of the board. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

When you call Aristo for Navin, the parts guy, when you get the recording to leave a message push 0 and get a "live" person on the other end the operator, and or such! Once she advises you that he is on the other line or busy, which she will do, just tell her you will stay on hold until you can talk to Navin In person and you don't want the leave your number line/message or whatever. And then stick to you guns, you will either be told where he is if he is indeed out of the building, and or lunch or whatever, and then when they keep coming back, and asking you if you still want to hold, tell them yes, and I will hold until I speak in person to Navin, I don't want to leave a number or anything, just wait to talk to him period!!! Either you'll find out he is NOT there or you will get to talk to him. Don't settle for anything else he's your guy. I made one fellow really unhappy one day when he kept coming in and trying to get me to get off or talk to him. I was persistent, and finally got to Navin. Too many times I have left a number and months went by with no call back. Aristo Tate is another way to possibly get help from him on the Arist site, he does get back to you in a day or so usually for me anyway. Regal


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Aristo-Craft also like many business's that had to cut back on employee's due to the down turn. 

Yes, Navin is in the parts department and now does everything else shipping/receiving and any other job that is not covered. 

So like many companies they are short handed.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I guess if you want to hang in there and spend your money calling a non 800 num be my guess. Later RJD


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Clone Navin? Multiple times?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 13 Jan 2011 06:16 PM 
Well I guess if you want to hang in there and spend your money calling a non 800 num be my guess. Later RJD 



You mean you DON'T have UNLIMITED calling????? Oh Boy a must nowadays. $18 extra a month here anyways!! I can talk for days and never hang up, all for one charge a month. Regal


----------



## rochester rails (Nov 30, 2010)

Just this week I had a question about an item on the Aristo website. I sent an email. I received a response from Tate the very next morning, answering my question.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Calling these guys is an experience. They act like they have never done a business transaction over the phone before. Totally unprepared to take a phone call, IF you ever get through. No follow up. It is just ridiculous. My few dealings with them have been just horrible. I do feel fortunate that I did actually receive SOME of the parts I ordered EVENTUALLY.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Navin is the bright spot, overworked and (I'm sure) underpaid. 

He was spread thin when things were good, now he must only be a few molecules thick! 

Honest and diligent. 

Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sure Navin is way underpaid! Loius shame on you!

I am relentless and get my parts from him..might take some time but i always get what I want!
Great friendly service for sure!

He even robs peter to pay Paul to get my parts! Yep louis doesn't know what he has!!!

Thanks Navin!

Bubba


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, there still in business,









They dont stock alot of parts but they said they were going to change that.

If you want to get them just keep calling the parts department.

Navin will pick up sooner or later.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

If I fail to return a customers call.... well.... that's grounds for being discharged.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheap AC no 800 number to use to call ya back. I do get quick responses from Navin when I e-mail him. Get my parts request about 90% of the time so not bad. Yep he will rob peter to pay Paul. Later RJD


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 14 Jan 2011 05:30 PM 
Cheap AC no 800 number to use to call ya back. I do get quick responses from Navin when I e-mail him. Get my parts request about 90% of the time so not bad. Yep he will rob peter to pay Paul. Later RJD 
90% ! Not Bad ? Is in my book.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Try extension 117 for navin, or X116. Worked for me.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Really a poor way of running a business. Customer service from them is about none! I sent four e-mails two to Louis
( I'll take care of it) ya right still waiting.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I would say if it wasn't for Navin than Aristocraft would be in 
for worst shape than it is now, I hope Lousie knows who he 
has got. He has helped me out a lot on parts and getting 
engines fixed. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"ARISTOCRAFT.....IN BUSINESS?????? were you attempting to contact on days they were closed due to stat holidays and also (inclement weather) access closures as mentioned on their website !? 

OR , You must be eating wrong ! Hmmmmmmmm









December 16th I sent a email via TATE who quite quickly (Dec. 17th) fwd'd it to Navin, with cc to my addy to keep me in the loop. 
When I recently got bk from my christmas road trip bk. home, I found a small bubble wrap package containing the part that was missing on CN 2533 . 


shock absorber portion of p/n 23000-159 shock absorber /*Dash-9* !!


The package postmark was dec. 22nd .

THANK YOU Tate for quickly fwding my email request to Navin ! 


THANK YOU Navin for finding the part and sending over to shpg. !


THANK YOU Sherry for packaging and marking up correctly as parts replacement under warranty ( i suggested to help keep customs from second quessing !) 


doug c
CANADA !


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 16 Jan 2011 09:51 AM 
"ARISTOCRAFT.....IN BUSINESS?????? were you attempting to contact on days they were closed due to stat holidays and also (inclement weather) access closures as mentioned on their website !? 

OR , You must be eating wrong ! Hmmmmmmmm









December 16th I sent a email via TATE who quite quickly (Dec. 17th) fwd'd it to Navin, with cc to my addy to keep me in the loop. 
When I recently got bk from my christmas road trip bk. home, I found a small bubble wrap package containing the part that was missing on CN 2533 . 


shock absorber portion of p/n 23000-159 shock absorber /*Dash-9* !!


The package postmark was dec. 22nd .

THANK YOU Tate for quickly fwding my email request to Navin ! 


THANK YOU Navin for finding the part and sending over to shpg. !


THANK YOU Sherry for packaging and marking up correctly as parts replacement under warranty ( i suggested to help keep customs from second quessing !) 


doug c
CANADA ! 




Whenever I had the need to contact LGB the response was immediate and intelligent. Their parts supply system was so easy to use my cat Bailey could easily handle it. I have contacted PIKo in Europe, with the same results. Even some other train manufacturers in Europe responded to my inquiries with the zest of someone who is in business to stay in business, even if they did not make a sale. Yet another reason why I switched to LGB many years ago.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

During my recent attendance @ Diamondhead I had occasion to run my live steam 'virgin' aristo mikado... 
I needed some info regarding the cost of the carry case (which was ruined by the airline) and questions 
regarding freezing of the butane regulator which prevented normal operation. 
I left two voicemails and an E-mail with pictures which to date have gone unanswered... 
Being a long term customer of Aristo, I have avoided 'bashing' them, as some have done on this board. 
With this negative experience, unfortunately, I have proper cause to join in the criticism....


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

You have to walk the fine line between relaying truthful accurate experience and "bashing". I have to agree that ordering parts - only once or twice - has not been anywhere near a "normal" experience. As mentioned before they do not seem to be set up to handle spare parts orders very well - in fact I'd describe it like an American and a Russian trying to speak to each other when they only have one year of high school Spanish as a common language! I last tried to buy a modest quantity of brake wheel housings from the 53' Evans cars - and when I said I wanted "15" (fifteen) I was met with complete disbelief that I would want that many. *sigh* But I've got a lot of Aristo gear and there are parts that I'm going to have to get from THEM. So I'm not going to give up on Aristo...in reading this thread I've learned the secret of Navin and that TATE and email seem to get good response - at least for some people. I too was a victim of "we'll call you back" - like a year ago. And now I know to stay on that phone like a dog with a bone in it's teeth. However I'm thinking I might try scratch building and casting a brake wheel housing


----------

